# Tundra's?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I have my Nomex suit on just in case I get flamed....but are there any owners out there with the new Tundra? I would like to hear any reviews. gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've heard it will do 0 - 60 in 6.7 seconds and pass everything but a gas station. LOL!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I dont own one so I have no comment other than dont belive their commercials.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

My buddy just got one. he has the 5.7L V8 in it. Supernice truck and the thing will flat out fly. Other than an SRT-10, the other guys will need to do something serious to catch up. It is the lightest 1/2 ton on the market with the most available horses.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

I got mine a few weeks ago--SR5 V-8 5.7L with the TRD package (2wd) and I love it so far. We have pulled our 28 ft travel trailer with ease and can't even tell when pulling 19' Bluewave. The MPG's have been suprisingly good averaging almost 20 on the highway and 16+ in the city. My dad ordered one months ago and just got it 2 weeks ago--Limited 5.7 4WD and it is awesome. Both double cabs and made here in SA. Oh yeah and it will fly with 381 horses!!


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

What does your average Tundra sell for?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I looked at them a few months back, and they're priced withing about 500 of a similarly equipped Chevy with the Tundra being the less expensive of the two.  The chevy also gets slightly better fuel economy with their 5.2 litre motor and cylinder deactivation. When Chevy ramps up production of the 6spd auto trans and starts putting it in other trucks besides just the 6 litres, then I would expect them to gain a few more mpgs on fuel economy above the Toyota.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

How are the older ones holding up, 04-06? I may be in the market soon. (sorry not trying to hijack)


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

2006 Tundra I bought my son new is still new, lol. No problems, decent mileage and plenty of power with the 4.7 V-8.

I'll be driving one of the new Tundra Crew Max 4x4's soon...I drove one not long ago and man...what a ride, lol. It's bigger inside than my Titan 4-door crew cab and it's a big truck and did I mention that the new Tundra is fast? 

TH


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Another reason to buy the Toyota--I traded in my 2001 Chevy Z-71 (5.3L) extended cab with 110,000 miles and had to fight to get $9300 on trade in. My dad traded in his 2001 Tundra (also 4wd) with 92,000 and got $12,200--both in similar condition.

They are running some great specials on new ones--I got 60 months no interest and a dealer rebate of $2800--my dad paid cash and got the same rebate + $3500 additional.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I have 2500 miles on my Crewmax and it has been great so far. It has a lot of power and the 6 speed transmission is smooth.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Traded in my 2002 tundra in June on the new 2007 tundra. I absolutely love it. The 5.7 is awesome both because it is fun to drive and pulls like a champ. It actually gets pretty equivelant gas mileage to the 4.7 due the 5.7 coming w/ the 6 speed tranny. My dad just bought a chevy 2500 and is jealous as hell after driving mine last weekend. HE said he made a mistake. About made me ***** my pants as he has never driven anything but General Motors and cussed most others. Might have also had to do witht the fact my 2002 never spent a day in the shop and I had 100K plus at trade time. He couldn't say the same about his.

Alot of good info can be found at tundrasolutions.com. Exact same format as here, just tundra's and other toyota's instead of fishing.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

Can you get a Tundra for 10,000 - $12,000 off sticker price?


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

No it is no like the american trucks where MSRP is jacked up and then heavily discounted. If you go to buy don't worry about sticker anyway. It is a useless number, foreign or domestic. Always negotiate from should able to get w/ in 500 of invoice w/a little negotiation. Toyota does have great incentives right now. I got 0% for 60 months, saving me 6K or so in interest. Rate has gone up a little now, or you can take the rebate of 2500 -3500 I think depending on the model. These kind of rebates are unheard of for a toyota. There is no doubt you will prolly pay a little more for toyota, but you will get it back easily in trouble free ownership and on trade.

Here is another link to a another forum I am addicted to: http://http://www.tundrasolutions.com/forums/tundra/107183-consumer-reports-2007-tundra-reviews/


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry should have proofread. BTW I do not work for toyota in any way, I am just in love w/ my truck.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just picked up the sr-5 crewmax. I haven't towed anything yet, but it handles very nice. I have three growing sons and they really liked the room in the back seat. Haven't had mine long enough to check the mpg, but I'm very impressed with the truck. I'm probably a little biased since this is my 3rd toyota truck, but with each one I have had they have never let me down. My previous truck was just inherited by my son, but we pulled our 23ft. cat from mo. city to venice with no problem and with this one having a tow capacity of 10400 or 10600lbs. even a big cuddy or center console shouldn't be a problem. Good luck. Peace and GOD bless.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Those Crewmax Trucks are SWEET! A friend of mine bought one and man is it a beautiful truck!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I personally think the new tundras are fugly, they look like a ford crossbred with a dodge with a little corolla mixed in there.


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

my friend just bought a crewmax tundra also..alot of room in the cab...4x4..very nice truck..but i dont know if i could go back to a gas engine..my dodge cummings hasnt let me down yet..


----------



## jim0149 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sweeeeeeet Truck. Just got the 2007, SR5 double cab, 5 speed auto., 5.7 V-8, 2 wheel drive. Its desert sand color, tow package, running boards, undercover lid, Line-x bed, and runs strong. Only towed 19' CC and it was no problem. MPG seems to be going up. Anyone interested in a new truck, check them out. Toyota has some good incentives now.








Jim


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I drive a 2004 DC TRD 4x4 and love that thing. But the new ones are sure nice.


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

I have 5000 miles on my 2007 Tundra DBL cab 5.7L 4x2, avg. 18 - 19 driving from clute to hobby area every day, and about 16 in town. Pulling my 30' travel trailer and it has way more power to spare even at 70 mph. Haven't pulled the trailer long enough to get a good average yet. We are heading to Concan in 2 weeks and I will let ya'll know my avg towing 7000#.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Accident Here In Corpus , Full Size Toyota Did Not Do Good In A Frontal Crash, In Fact It Appears Should Be Recalled Like The Ford Ext Cabs From The Early 2000's


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

They have tons of power but the gas milage doesnt impress me My buddys tundra got 7 mpg pulling my 18' kenner on a recent trip to sabine


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Does he have the 5.7? I do and have been getting 18+ highway and about 12 towing my 19' Bluewave. I love mine so far!!


Trinity Trout said:


> They have tons of power but the gas milage doesnt impress me My buddys tundra got 7 mpg pulling my 18' kenner on a recent trip to sabine


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

TX CHICKEN said:


> Does he have the 5.7? I do and have been getting 18+ highway and about 12 towing my 19' Bluewave. I love mine so far!!


That is what I am getting with my 92 Chevy 5.7 with 250,000 miles pulling my 22' Mosca......


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Around spring break of this year my dad was looking for a truck. He ended up buying the new Tundra with the 5.7 and the TRD offroad package. He went to this truck after being a Chevy man for most of his life. He LOVES his Tundra and says the only place it will stop at is a gas station, but he also said he bought the truck to do work with and it will definetly finish whatever job he throws at it. He constantly takes it to the deer lease and towes his camper and such. I believe he gets around 18+highway and around 15-16 towing the camper and 4-wheelers to the lease.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Dang if my mileage was that good on my POS 2001 Z-71 with a 5.3 I might have kept it.


Newbomb Turk said:


> That is what I am getting with my 92 Chevy 5.7 with 250,000 miles pulling my 22' Mosca......


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Had the 4.8 Crewmax TRD 2wd for about a month now and so far so good. Getting 15ish in the city and 18ish on the highway (I drive fast). Big truck with amazing room in the back seat. Not super fond of the dash set up and there is an ample amount of cheap plastic in the interior but its a hell of an upgrade from my Colorado. Have yet to tow anything of size yet for any measurable distance so I couldn't tell ya how it does with the 4.8 but I'm certain it's going to do fine under any weight I personally pull. Plus I slow way down when towing and rarely if ever go above 65. Shop around I jumped on 0% financing and wish I would have taken a closer look at Chevy's as the 07' Silverado is a purdy truck IMO. Oh yeah people are going to want to race you too. I have never ever experienced this but everyone in a truck wants to race this thing, I don't get it personlly but to each their own. Besides if I floor it the top is going to fly off my shrimp bucket, Doh!

12lb

P.S. I don't know your needs but I wish like heck I would have searched around for a bench seat in front so I could ride 6. I have two car seats in the back and if we travel with more than 1 other we have to take a different car. Plus it would cut down on some of the clutter in the console.


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I pulled my 30' long, 7000# camper 600 miles round trip through the hill country with the cruise set at 70, and all I can say is this truck has all it needs and more. The interior is way more comfortable than chevy or fords that I have had and the power does not even compare when towing. I averaged right at 9.7 mpg for the round trip not counting running around without the trailer. Thats way better than my previous two trucks, and this one I can still get out and pass someone driving 60 mph on hwy 90 while pulling 7000#, but that just another rant, so I won't go there. I am extremely satisfied with my truck, and wouldn't trade it for anything else out there in this class.

Later,
Maddog


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Any ideas on what price I could expect to pay for a nicely loaded CrewMax?


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Go to any local toyota dealers website and search the inventory. I got mine at 750 over invoice (check Edmunds for that). The secret is they will show you every truck in the market area, you then have to search on each dealers website to see which has the truck you want on their lot. Then deal with them directly. I had my price settled before I even saw the truck by negotiating throught the internet. 


Depending on your definition of "nicely loaded" it could be mid to upper 30's.


12lb


----------



## Foreman4by (Sep 6, 2007)

Uh oh, T is going to a Jap. I can't say much, I bought my new Nissan Titan in Jan. 07' and have absolutely LOVED it. It's Japanese, it took some time getting over that. I've always been an American vehicle man myself!!!! But, it's been great, they certainly know how to build'em. Unfortunately.....



trodery said:


> Any ideas on what price I could expect to pay for a nicely loaded CrewMax?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I can't stand it anymore! I'm going to Toyota dealer today and look at a CrewMax. They have $3000 cash back (that offer ends today) so Imay just have to make up my mind on the spot.

Anybody need a decked out 2006 Ram 2500 Crew Cab 4x4 Cummins powered Dodge with 30,059 miles? 





































Terry
713 539 0918


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What do you want for that old broken down goat T? Going to have to knock some off to kill that fungus on the bed :wink:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What do you want for that old broken down goat T? Going to have to knock some off to kill that fungus on the bed :wink:


LOL...well TECHNICALLY it is no longer mine! I am waiting on the new truck to get out of "make ready".

Since I have not actaully taken delivery on the new truck MAYBE they would let me do something different but to answer your question....$32,000

If your intrested you better call me soon and I;ll see what I can make happen but I do know that we would have to do a deal TODAY.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Man, Im sad for ya.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Man, Im sad for ya.


LOL

It will be ok buddy, don't worry to much about me, I'll probably be just fine!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

If ya dont mind, why the trade?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm interested Terry but No way I can break enough piggy banks around here to scratch that out today... and my bank is closed till manana. Do what ya gotta do bro and congrats on the CrewMax!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blue Water Ho said:


> If ya dont mind, why the trade?


Cuz I'm an idiot with A.D.D. 

Heck...it's been 13 months since I had a new truck. A buddy stopped by the other day with a new truck and I SMELLED it and said "Wow...I need me some of that CRACK" LOL That smell is very addicting to me.....7 new trucks in 7 years LOL

And did I mention..............* 381 Horse Power!!!*











I'll post some better pictures tomorrow~


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Gonna have a fun time tring to remember not to use the green handle at the gas station. I dont think gassers run to well on diesel.


----------



## 1-2-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's my CrewMax. Absolutely NO regrets!!!!!

4x4 Limited 5.7 V8.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

1-2-Fish said:


> Here's my CrewMax. Absolutely NO regrets!!!!!
> 
> 4x4 Limited 5.7 V8.


NICE!!!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

What size bed are thoese?


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Blue Water Ho said:


> What size bed are thoese?


5'6"

Congrats guys I hope you like yours as much as I do mine.

12lb


----------

